# Peppermeint Oil Capsules



## eightpaws (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there - I started taking enteric coated peppermint oil capsules, which also contain fennel & ginger about two weeks ago, three times daily. What I was wondering was, for other people who have tried this form of treatment, how long did it take for them to feel any improvement? I'm almost finished my bottle & am deciding if I should purchase another, since I haven't noticed any significant yet.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I take peppermint the effect is pretty immediate, not only after taking regularly for weeks.


----------



## neukoln (Jun 14, 2010)

Eightpaws, hi! I'd continue if I were you. It does work see http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FD...7/ai_94159011/. I take mine on an empty stomach - about half an hour before meal (or half an hour before I begin cooking my meal). The dosage in the study above is 200ml. And it has to be enteric-coated. So, check how much peppermint oil is in your remedy and take enough capsules to give you 200ml. I have to take 4, of mine.N x


----------



## Otto_1968 (Sep 17, 2010)

Neukoln (a Bowie reference?), I had no effect from Peppermint oil. It seems mine were only 60 mgs, though. What is it that the oil is meant to do? I thought it was supposed to promote healing of the lining of the colon but I don't remember. I'm wondering if a larger amount is worth trying or not.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

i use peppermint oils and have been for weeks and its done nothing for my tummy the pain and gas is still ere ,im also on mebervine and nothing is working


----------



## Fred37 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have IBS-C and had been taking enteric peppermint capsules for about 8 years and thought they helped a little, but was not all that impressed. I was taking one (0.2 ml -- "NOW" brand, with ginger and fennel) before each meal. Then I read a post talking about how great peppermint worked for the person, etc. So I thought -- maybe I should take more (no one really talks dosage). So I started taking 3 capsules before each meal and three before bed (so 12 a day). This worked much, much (much) better. Less cramping, less problems with constipation and less pain.I'm not sure what the maximum dosage is. NIH recommends .4 ml (i.e. 2 capsules) three times a day. I saw something on the web about neurological damage and coma if you overdose on it, but it didn't indicate how much was ingested -- it would probably take a lot. Anyway, the 3 before meals seems to work well. I've tried 4 before meals (16 a day), but that was too much (I felt a little queasy).The trick to taking peppermint capsules is to take them about 2 hours after a meal or 30 minutes before. Also, only take them with a small amount of water. Taking them too close to a meal or with too much water causes them to dissolve before they reach the small intestine and that causes massive peppermint heartburn.







One other thing: I've had problems with SIBO periodically and the associated "brain fog" (or leaky gut syndrome). Going to the 12 capsules per day seems to have completely eliminated this. I'm not sure if this is due to the antibiotic properties of peppermint or the improvement in gut motility.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Hit an miss. My understanding of the peppermint treatment is the timed release. Therefore it matter greatly from pill to pill and the meal and when you take it in relation to the meal. Yes it can work but getting it in the right place is a problem at least for me. Personal I have my doubts about the spasmodic theory. I think it works by activating heat receptors (like menthol, cooling effect), which has been proven to block pain receptor signal for a while by UCL. This is a prerequisite to increase in inflammation and spasms. Also that would relate to localised problem, for instance in the lower digestive tract.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

From the limited reading (so far) that I've done on enteric-coated peppermint oil research seems to show that it has a fairly effective antimicrobial effect, although the benefit might take longer than a course of antibiotics. I'm hoping this will be a good OTC supplement for delaying the recurring of SIBO.Has anyone taken ECPO long-term? Is it safe long-term? (I don't have GERD or any of the other contraindications).


----------

